# OZ Barrels



## And2TheRepublic (May 24, 2010)

I have 18x8 OZ Opera II's that i want to change the barrels out and go wider in the rear. Does anyone know what barrels i can use for this?

an example of what the wheels look like:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

OZ opera barrels. that's all. you probably won't find them. also to be noted: you need a specialty tool just to disassemble them.


----------



## And2TheRepublic (May 24, 2010)

syntax said:


> OZ opera barrels. that's all. you probably won't find them. also to be noted: you need a specialty tool just to disassemble them.


I already have the tool to take them apart. I am looking for barrels that i can use in place of the OZ's. I am pretty sure you can use other manufacturers. The guy i bought my wheels from used another kind but silly me i didnt buy those and dont have his contact info anymore. but thanks for the help/response.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I also have a set of OZ operas. same specs. I'd be curious to know more about other barrels working, but have doubts only because the strange bolt pattern. I've never seen any other wheel like it. post if you find out more, though!


----------



## And2TheRepublic (May 24, 2010)

syntax said:


> I also have a set of OZ operas. same specs. I'd be curious to know more about other barrels working, but have doubts only because the strange bolt pattern. I've never seen any other wheel like it. post if you find out more, though!


will do. thanks


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.tunershop.co.uk/Wheel_accessories/Inner_Barrels/OZ/

?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Those are for the 35 hole 17" and 40 hole 18" 3 piece OZ wheels


----------



## And2TheRepublic (May 24, 2010)

mine are 20 hole 2 piece wheels.


----------

